
An Island within a Lake on an Island within a Lake on an Island (2011) - cfontes
http://www.geog.ucsb.edu/events/department-news/802/
======
plumenator
Not an island, but a recursive geo-political region:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dahala_Khagrabari](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dahala_Khagrabari)

------
colanderman
There is such a thing in Rhode Island:
[https://maps.google.com/maps?q=41.916681,-71.411937&ll=41.91...](https://maps.google.com/maps?q=41.916681,-71.411937&ll=41.916665,-71.411916&spn=0.008638,0.013486&num=1&t=h&gl=us&z=17)

OK, the inner island and lake are man-made (hill in a disused landfill), the
middle island is connected by a land bridge, so it's more of a peninsula, the
middle lake is really a river and canal, and the outer island is actually
North America.

~~~
darkmighty
You can go pretty crazy with this recursion in the Amazon -- one I found:
[https://goo.gl/maps/saJhL](https://goo.gl/maps/saJhL).

Note the river is a few _kilometers_ wide, s.t. there are countless islands
within it.

------
DaniFong
One of my favorite recursive lakes is quite accessible to many on HN, it's at
Golden Gate Park in San Francisco.

[http://binged.it/1lLOpk1](http://binged.it/1lLOpk1)

------
Crito
See also: Lake Manitou, the largest lake on a lake island in the world.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Manitou](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Manitou)

------
kjhughes
Here it is in Google Maps:

[https://goo.gl/maps/be2Mm](https://goo.gl/maps/be2Mm)

------
amatix
Another in New Zealand, near Wanaka in the South Island:
[https://goo.gl/maps/ehUzh](https://goo.gl/maps/ehUzh) \- there are some
photos in the GMaps gallery too. It's a nice boat trip from Wanaka and a 15
minute walk up the hill.

------
raminassemi
Inception island.

